# Por favor, cómo fijar la posición de un formulario?...



## Samuel Cano (Nov 8, 2007)

Por favor alguien me puede orientar cómo fijar un formulario en la pantalla?

Cuando se ejecuta por primera vez aparece centrado en la pantalla y eso está bien... 

lo que quiero evitar es que los usuarios puedan desplazar el formulario por la pantalla, porque eso me está ocasionando problemas...

Gracias.

- Samuel


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 9, 2007)

Samuel,

No lo probé, pero me parece que lo que dijo Juan Pablo aquí debe de funcionar.

Saludos,


----------



## Samuel Cano (Nov 9, 2007)

*Gracias*

Hola Greg,

voy a revisar el post ( mira que según yo, busqué antes de preguntar)...

 

hasta pronto y buen fin de semana.

- Samuel


----------



## Samuel Cano (Nov 9, 2007)

*Greg, funcionó muy bién...*

aquí el código para fijar la posición de un formulario (userform) en la pantalla, por si alguien lo necesita de rápido:

Extraído del mensaje original:



> This seems to work ok:
> 
> ```
> Option Explicit
> ...



Gracias a Juan Pablo por el código y a ti por orientarme hacia él.

Un abrazo.

- Samuel


----------



## armando aros (May 27, 2008)

funciona de maravilla, gracias!!


saludos


----------

